
Netflix will have trouble blocking VPNs used to stream blocked content - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3024403/internet/netflix-blocking-vpns-used-to-stream-blocked-content-restricted-countries.html
======
stevep2007
International subscribers want access to the larger US Netflix catalog of
videos that Netflix threatens to block. The subscribers will succeed using a
growing arsenal of privacy and anti-censorship technologies created to protect
freedom of speech and political dissents in repressive countries.

